# Need help in finding a M10-1.0 flat head machine screw



## dhowell (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello,
I am attempting to put a Biesemeyer fence on a very early Delta 34-410 table saw. I do not want to drill out the M10-1.0 female thread to attach the rail of the fence to the cast iron top. Biesmeyere recommends that you drill it out to fit a 7/16 dia supplied screw. Anyone have a source for a M10- 1.0 X 25mm L. The head could be any drive and the length can be up to about 55 mm. Any help would be appreciated. I have looked at every supplier I could find.

Thanks,

D Howell


----------



## Jimintomahawak (Feb 5, 2017)

Try McMaster Carr they have them. I attached catalog page.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I've always found my metric screws from Ace Hardware stores. They even had one for my HDTV which required a very unique length to my surprise.


----------



## Jimintomahawak (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayne is correct. Ace Hardware has a HUGE selection of metric screws.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Home Depot and Lowes have them.


----------



## dhowell (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for your replies but none of the options have a M10-1.0 flat head. You will need a countersunk head to fit the predrilled holes in the fence.

Thanks,

Delmer Howell


----------



## simonov (Jan 6, 2017)

I buy almost all my fasteners for work and play from McMaster-Carr. I'm in the firearms business, and the only fasteners they can't supply are weird gun-related threads like #6-48 and #8-40. What I've found is in general, if McMaster-Carr doesn't have it, it's something weird or specialized.

Which means that M10×1.0 you are looking for is pretty odd indeed. I wonder why they used it.

At this point I'd start looking for a die, or a local machinist who has a die.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Google is your friend.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crown-Bolt-M10-1-0-x-25-Mm-Zinc-Plated-Hex-Bolt-81008/202210123


----------



## simonov (Jan 6, 2017)

> Google is your friend.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crown-Bolt-M10-1-0-x-25-Mm-Zinc-Plated-Hex-Bolt-81008/202210123


Wow, that's pretty good.

But OP needs a flathead for a countersink.

A machinist with a lathe could probably take those hex bolts and machine the heads into 100 degree flatheads and then cut a slot for a screwdriver.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Where are you and how soon do you need them? I believe that I can get them locally, but I'm in Ottawa ON Canada.

I can check my local supplier to make sure but if time and distance are a problem, I can't help you.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I am surprised that it uses a metric thread given it's age… are you sure it's not a 3/8"-24tpi thread, which is very close and pretty much the standard used on the Deltas.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

It may not be M10-1, try a 5/16-18. M10-1 is non standard, M10-1.5 is normal. Metric fasteners follow rules for proportions that disallow M10-1. You mjght have to bite the bullet and redrill/retap.

M


----------

